# Female Paddlers!!!!



## chepora (Feb 6, 2008)

I live up here in Summit county and am always looking to boat PM me


----------



## ednaout (Jun 3, 2005)

Feel free to get in touch, I live in Denver and get out quite a bit.

Send me a PM.

Beth


----------



## dryfly01 (Mar 28, 2012)

I am always looking for new people to boat with! PM me!


----------



## paddleprincess (Jun 25, 2010)

Yep...I am in Breck and looking for boating buddies too. Will be on Ark the 4th and 7th. Shoshone tomorrow. Send PM please


----------



## Sidvicious (Apr 29, 2012)

*ALSO...*

I was thinking if enough of you gals reply maybe we could start our own little group/women paddlers, I think it would probably be pretty awesome.


----------



## one legged wonder (Apr 19, 2011)

Starting the 15th of May I'll be living in Buena Vista. Feel free to PM me or just come find me at CKS. I'll be working there full time this summer and looking for evening/afternoon paddle partners


----------



## paddleprincess (Jun 25, 2010)

I will look you up there! If you are off work May 4th or 7th let me know. We will be boating some section of the Ark those days


Jo


----------



## gannon_w (Jun 27, 2006)

Sidvicious said:


> I was thinking if enough of you gals reply maybe we could start our own little group/women paddlers, I think it would probably be pretty awesome.


Can guys join? Don't discriminate!


----------



## Sidvicious (Apr 29, 2012)

*gannon_w*

LOL! yes guys can join!

I just was seeking out females since I am a beginner and have only been taught by guys. I was thinking that a woman would be able to help me the extra mile because our bodies are the same!
But ALSO I do want to try to get a good group of people to go with throughout this season and guys are more than welcome! 
As you can see a lot of people are already interested!


----------



## Kris M (Oct 22, 2003)

Hi All... I've been out of the kayaking loop for a couple years but want to get back in. Maybe an afternoon in Golden would be good to meet up. PM or e-mail to [email protected].
Kris


----------



## KimW (Sep 1, 2004)

Sid--
I live in the Vail area and my boating group has gotten smaller...silly ladies having kids and whatnot! PM or email me if you want to go [email protected].


----------



## errist (Jul 22, 2005)

*CW would be a great place to start*

Colorado Whitewater association is a non-profit kayak group that has all kinds of trips every week. They also have an all female class: "boater betties". 

Colorado Whitewater - Kayak Classes


----------



## paddleprincess (Jun 25, 2010)

Will be in Salida this weekend from Friday thru Monday. If anyone wishes to join me for a run down river Friday or Monday please let me know. The weekend I can only be in play park. Jo


----------



## Ben.B (May 20, 2011)

You girls already have the center of gravity thing going for you. Its all in the hips!

By the way, dibs on boating with the ladies


----------



## paddleprincess (Jun 25, 2010)

Ok ladies. I am planning a trip. Week of may 14th. Starting on the San Juan ( class III). Then moving to the chama in NM. Class II beautiful scenery, nice hikes....then overto the Rio Grande the racecourse section class III. Above it is some class II runs. Then over to Bandolier natl park or valles caldera natl. park. Both with great hiking,mt biking and some a hidden hot springs....--,:/-,/ have to be back in Salida by 5 pm on Friday If anyone is interested to go please let me know.. It will be car camping mostly....

Tanks Jo 
Pm if you are interested

Joanne


----------



## lhoule (Mar 11, 2012)

I live and work in Denver and am down to paddle most days...not very good yet but I have a roll "most" of the time. I'm probably on the low end of class III and would like to hit deckers any day after work. I can be there by 530 most days. 

Golden playpark any day too...

Later,
Liz


----------



## green.zorak (Jul 13, 2010)

Hi Ladies! 

I would love to meet up and paddle. I am a class III boater looking to meet some new paddlers and learn some new things. I will be cutting back my work hours soon and am eager to spend more time paddling. I live in littleton and go to golden often.

Carrie 
720-219-0285


----------



## Kris M (Oct 22, 2003)

Hi Ladies,
I'm planning a trip to golden after work tomorrow if anyone wants to join. Should be there around 4:30 or so.
Kris


----------



## T-ROY (Mar 11, 2004)

I'm in and a guy, so thanks for not discriminating-lol! I live in Golden and am available pretty much any afternoon-early evening. I frequent the park, Waterton Canyon, then the Colorado and Roaring Fork near Glenwood springs and of course the Arkansas when I go out of town for a few days. I have family near Glenwood so I get up there more then the Ark. However, I also enjoy a lot of other local runs and can always have room for more kayaking friends especially females. So, if you're wanting.needing someone to paddle with you can reach me at 303-548-6870 and my name is T-Roy!


----------



## green.zorak (Jul 13, 2010)

Hi All, 

I'll be at golden around 4ish this afternoon. LMK if you'ld like to meetup.

Carrie
720-210-0285


----------



## paddleprincess (Jun 25, 2010)

I will be doing a trip on the Ark tomorrow, Monday. It will be an easy trip, Salida to Rincon. Thinking of 11:00 or so. Please respond via PM or just show up at the boat ramp in Salida

Jo


----------



## streetdoctor (May 11, 2012)

paddleprincess said:


> I will be doing a trip on the Ark tomorrow, Monday. It will be an easy trip, Salida to Rincon. Thinking of 11:00 or so. Please respond via PM or just show up at the boat ramp in Salida
> 
> Jo


Might be interested, looks like it's well below recommended though at 410?


----------



## lmyers (Jun 10, 2008)

streetdoctor said:


> Might be interested, looks like it's well below recommended though at 410?


410 is fine for Rincon. Granted, it's quite low, but you can still float it without issues. Have fun Jo!


----------



## heatherkinn (May 19, 2011)

I just started last year, just getting into class III and getting my combat roll down. Have a small group that I get out with that are also beginners. Usually go out on the weekends, although trying to get out a little more during the week too. Always looking for more people to paddle with, and you are always welcome to join us. Mix of guys and girls.

Gonna be out at paddlefest this weekend, gonna try to get some laps in. We should join up if you are going to be out for the weekend.

Heather


----------



## paddleprincess (Jun 25, 2010)

@Logan. Thanks!
@Heather. I will be working that weekend. Will be down all week for FIBARK...we can paddle then


----------



## paddleprincess (Jun 25, 2010)

Ladies.....I will be paddling in Glenwood Springs on Sunday. Probably around 1pm. Grizzly to two rivers park. We could do Shoshone if anyone wants to, then continue down. just send me a PM if you are interested. Hope to see some of you then, if you don't go to Paddlefest.


----------



## bstine (May 29, 2012)

Posting on behalf of my wife...

We moved to Colorado last year and haven't met many boaters. We are both looking to get our boats wet. I know this is a female thread and she is a good boater (paddled water from the Ottawa to the Gauley). Just wanted to introduce ourselves and hopefully join some of your trips.


----------



## paddleprincess (Jun 25, 2010)

Bueno. I post when I go... Will be this Friday afternoon or Monday. On the ark.. You are welcome to join

Jo. 

Or send pm


----------



## lhoule (Mar 11, 2012)

All-
I'm heading out Friday to do some class III poudre or ark. pm me if you're interested.


----------



## green.zorak (Jul 13, 2010)

planning on hitting up golden in the next day or two while the flows are still nice. im free during the day this week. anyone interested in joining?


----------



## Kris M (Oct 22, 2003)

I was thinking about heading there tomorrow but have to work so I won't get there till about 5. Maybe see you there!!


----------



## paddleprincess (Jun 25, 2010)

I will be at FIBArk from Thursday, if anyone wants to boat there

Jo


----------



## huck_finn (Oct 20, 2010)

I am leaving tonight if u wanna get an early run in tomorrow. Before the masses arrive


----------



## paddleprincess (Jun 25, 2010)

Yep! Thinking Parkdale, so we can be back for the S mt race...


----------



## heatherkinn (May 19, 2011)

Heading out to fibark early tomorrow. Probably make a run tomorrow night. Definately doing browns on friday am.

Heather


----------



## huck_finn (Oct 20, 2010)

I am leaving in 20 will check in a little later let me know where to meet up i will paddle am or pm or both


----------



## paddleprincess (Jun 25, 2010)

Ok. Gonna do boater pancake breakfast @ 8:15 tomorrow then do fractions....will keep an eye for posts, otherwise see you for breakfast....


----------



## paddleprincess (Jun 25, 2010)

@ heather....I would like to join you Friday....jo


----------

